# 97 200sx-se IAT Sensor. Where is it?



## jrcoleman (Sep 1, 2004)

*97 200sx-se IAT Sensor. Where is it?* I have a 200sx with a check engine light and the computer says the IAT, input air temperature, sensor is the fault. Looked at the Haynes manual and on the Libraby "All Data" website and both show it in the front side of the air filter housing at the top. It is not there. Anyone know where it is located in this model as i am lost????? PLMK. [email protected]
john


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Welcome to NF!! Unless the airbox has been changed/modded, the IAT sensor should be attached (with 2 screws) to the front(facing the headlights) of the box.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

You have stumbled upon NF, welcome.


----------

